

FCC Launches Competition for "Open Internet" Apps - Sukotto
http://challenge.gov/FCC/114-fcc-open-internet-apps-challenge

======
codingthewheel
Given the wording of the lead paragraph...

 _The FCC challenges...to create apps that empower consumers to monitor and
protect Internet Openess_

...I'd suggest a challenge to create apps that empower consumers to monitor
and protect...spell check.

But hey, good to hear the FCC, that champion of digital liberty, juggernauting
down the bastions of tyranny with a whopping $500 all-expenses-paid trip to DC
to meet some midlevel FCC bureaucrat. The Interwebs are saved.

